# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  HOT gossip on Johnny Briggs

## Siobhan

Didn't know which section to put this is but I heard this on FM104 showbiz gossip (irish radio station)

Johnny Briggs, although having plans to retire, has been offered huge amount of money to go to Eastenders. He is set to play Joe Allen, Johnny's brother and is brought in to look after his niece Ruby. Don't know how much of this is true!!!!

----------


## chance

That would be really good but i dont think i would be able to see him as another character,he'l always be mike baldwin wont he?
They look like they could be brothers though especially since seeing what jonny will be wearing the episodes next week,seems he borrowed some of his brothers clothes then...

----------


## Siobhan

> That would be really good but i dont think i would be able to see him as another character,he'l always be mike baldwin wont he?
> They look like they could be brothers though especially since seeing what jonny will be wearing the episodes next week,seems he borrowed some of his brothers clothes then...


that is what they said on the radio this morning that they look similar so it would be easy to see why eastenders wants him

----------


## Em

He woudl be fab in Eastenders and I think this would be a great storyline!

----------


## JustJodi

*Since I am not a Corrie fan, I had to do a little research, this Johnny Briggs would make a perfect brother for Johnny...*

----------


## Siobhan

> *Since I am not a Corrie fan, I had to do a little research, this Johnny Briggs would make a perfect brother for Johnny...*


yep that is he.. the one and only Mike Baldwin. He has cockney background so he should be able to do the job well

----------


## xCharliex

I doubt its true, i mean he has been in the longest running soap for nearly 40 years, i cant see him going onto another soap!

----------


## JustJodi

> I doubt its true, i mean he has been in the longest running soap for nearly 40 years, i cant see him going onto another soap!


Why not??? Everyone wants to make a career change (going from one soap to another )  Maybe he wanted to try another LONG running soap for a change, I see nothing wrong with it, in fact I think he would make a perfect brother for "Johnny Allen".. My guess is that EE was looking for a ratings boost, and Johnny Briggs happened to fit the bill ??? :Searchme:   I say if it happens, give the guy a chance :Searchme:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I hope this is true he would be a fab brother for Johnny i would like to see this and i hope if it does that he will be a long term additon to the show as he is a fab actor

----------


## dddMac1

it would be good if he did go into Eastenders but i don't think he will

----------


## xCharliex

> Why not??? Everyone wants to make a career change (going from one soap to another )  Maybe he wanted to try another LONG running soap for a change, I see nothing wrong with it, in fact I think he would make a perfect brother for "Johnny Allen".. My guess is that EE was looking for a ratings boost, and Johnny Briggs happened to fit the bill ???  I say if it happens, give the guy a chance


Because i thought the whole reason for him deciding to leave Corrie was to go off and live a normal life with his family. Maybe i read what he said wrong

----------


## Jojo

> Because i thought the whole reason for him deciding to leave Corrie was to go off and live a normal life with his family. Maybe i read what he said wrong


I dont watch corrie, but that was my ubderstanding of why he wanted to leave too, wanting to spend time with his family etc

----------


## Siobhan

> I dont watch corrie, but that was my ubderstanding of why he wanted to leave too, wanting to spend time with his family etc


That is what he did say but apparently Eastender made him an offer he couldn't refuse

----------


## Jojo

> That is what he did say but apparently Eastender made him an offer he couldn't refuse


I hope in some respects though, that he doesnt stay for too long - he's built up such a huge fantastic reputation through the years from his portrayal of Mike Baldwin, that I would hate to see that completely tarnished and ruined by EE...as much as its the only soap I "watch" these days, I would hate to see his entire acting career forgotten about and everyone just remembering him for a possible bad stint on EE...

----------


## Siobhan

Yeah I hope so too. He is professional so I reckon he will do a good job. If you notice the new people who are coming or have come into eastender, it is established actors who make the best impact. they are choose for ability rather than looks

----------


## Skits

he could go to emmerdale for chas and carl's wedding then as tom's brother as they look very alike too.  :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

It's true they look alike, and he's a good actor, but I just don't know. He's been known as Mike Baldwin for so long, and he's great at playing that character!

I think maybe him playing a character from EE would spoil his reputation. It wouldn't change what he'd done before, but if it didn't go well, people would probably remember that more significantly. Although probably the Corrie reputation would still live on. 

Just for the record I'm a huge a fan of EE! I'm not being nasty, I just think a character like Mike Baldwin can't easily be replaced, in any role, in any soap.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I hope it's true. He would really suit being Johnny's brother and he slightly looks like Johnny Allen and i think he would play the role very well indeed but i just can't see him on Eastenders, i would always remember him as Mike Baldwin who lives on Coronation Street.

----------

